# Coralife Aqualight T5NO 24"



## evilputty (Mar 22, 2010)

i just recently recieved this light fixture but it gets super warm to the touch, are these designed with long photoperiods in mind? or am i just stressing over it too much.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd say it's perfectly normal. T5 bulbs can generate a good amount of heat.


----------

